# MOV -> AVI gut komprimieren



## zirag (15. April 2005)

Hi Leute 

Also meine Digicam kann Videos mit Ton aufzeichnen in 800x600 15fps oder 640x480 30fps 
Nun kann man sagen , dass eine Sekunde ca. 1MB sind , d.h. bei einer Speicherkarte von 512MB kann ich ca. 8 min Video aufnehmen.

500MB für ein 8min Video finde ich etwas groß und würde gerne wissen, wie ich die beste Komprimierung bei noch guter Qualität erziele.

Meiner Meinung nach bieten DivX 5 oder sogar nun 6 gute Komprimierung oder auch Xvid
aber die Qualität leidet doch schon sichtbar.

Was für Möglichkeiten kennt ihr noch ? bzw. welches Programm sollte ich zur Konvertierung / Komprimierung verwenden? 

Ich habe es erst mit RAD Video Tools von MOV in AVI umgewandelt und dann mit Virtual Dub komprimiert.


Danke schonmal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## unomuse (15. April 2005)

Normalerweise nutzt man für soetwas ja eh Schnittprogramme wie Pinnacle Studio, Final Cut oder natürlich Adobe Premiere. Der bearbeitete Film lässt sich dann in unterschiedlichsten Formaten exportieren. Das beste Qualitäts-Größen-Verhältnis erreicht man generell immer mit den neusten Mpeg-Codierungen


----------

